# ☆Tap Studio 3 Petition for Android!☆



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

:beer:








Remember Tap Studio 3, for the iDoor-stop? (iPhone)
Well I ultimately found this, the BEST music, tapping, rhythm based game ever made! Sadly though, after I made the switch to Android, I soon realized DropDStudios, doesn't support Androids...

I decided to throw DropDStudios some positive feedback on their game, and also suggest it would make a great addition to the Google Play store.

They promptly replied, in a nice manner and denied my suggestion to port their game to Android devices.

That made me a bit sad. But then I realized, if enough people could suggest porting Tap Studio 3 to our beloved Androids, well we would have a darned good Custom Rhythm Tapping Game!

Here is DropDStudio's webpage:
http://www.dropdstudios.com/
Please leave them a suggestion!









And here is DropDStudio's Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/dropdstudios
Hope people are as eager to see this for Androids, as I am.
:beer:

Sent from your Momma's phone
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

In the meantime, may I recommend Cytus instead?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

App posts not made by the original developer go in the Android general forum please.


----------



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> App posts not made by the original developer go in the Android general forum please.


Sorry am I able to copy this post to where its supposed to be and delete this one?

Sent from your Momma's phone
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I already moved it


----------



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> I already moved it


Thank you sir. :beer:

Sent from your Momma's phone
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------

